# 55g planted tank



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Lighting: 4x 54W 6000k, 18000k
Photoperiod: 10am-3pm / 3-7pm siesta / 7-11pm

Substrate: Eco-Complete capped with Flourite Red & 3m Colorquartz Black Sand

CO2: Injected @ 2.5bps (25ppm)
PH: 6.5
Temp: 28C (regulated by temperature of light)

GH: 5
KH: 1.5

KNO3: 8.25ppm 3x weekly
K2SO4: 2.37ppm 3x weekly
KH2PO4: 8.4ppm 3x weekly
Fe-EDTA 3x weekly
MgSO4 1x weekly
Mn 1x weekly
CaCI2 1x weekly
GH Boost 1x weekly

Flora:

Blyxa Japonica
Limnophila Aromatica
Ludwigia Repens
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Riccia Fluitans
Rotala Macrandra
Pogostemon Stellatus
Hygrophila Difformis
Hygrophyla Corymbosa
Cryptocoryne Beckettii
Bacopa Colorata
Hygrophila Polysperma
Alternanthera Reineckii

Fauna:

Betta
Corydora
Cardinal Tetra
Black Tetra
Leopard Danio
Ocelot Danio
Gold Danio
Red Danio
Fire Danio
Pearl Danio
Blue Danio
Zebra Danio
Sarpea Tetra
Khuli Loach
White Cloud Minnow


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done , quite the selection of plants i must say.Best wishes with your setup!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely setup, very colorful


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you. It's still not at where I want it yet. :\
This was taken after a massive trimming.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice variety of danios too I see.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Really nice, very natural looking.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

some updated pictures:


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank. If only I could get plants to grow like that.


----------



## JessicaRae (Jun 24, 2010)

awesome ... love it!


----------

